# Ufo ai

## pawels

Czy zna ktoś może jakiś adres do ebuilda do:

http://ufoai.net/

I nie chodzi mi o ten z portage bo jest chyba sprzed kilku lat  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

ebuild wydaje się banalny, ale po skompilowaniu nie mogę tego uruchomić, wywala się z: "Error: ...could not find font: f_small". Nie mogę tego wyśledzić. Udało Ci się to uruchomić?

----------

## pawels

a zrobiłeś download wszystkich pakietów "Data Files" do gry ??

Bo wygląda na to że brakuje jakiś czcionek.

EDIT Jednak mam ten sam błąd co ty

----------

## 13Homer

Najprawdopodobniej trzeba to pobierać za pomocą SVNa, ale jak pobrałem sam plik f_small.xfc (czy jakoś podobnie - innego f_small nie było), jest dokładnie to samo. Nie mam SVNa, więc na razie odpuściłem sobie. Jak dasz radę się z tym uporać, to daj znać :)

Na sieci nic nie znalazłem pomocnego na ten temat.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *pawels wrote:*   

> Czy zna ktoś może jakiś adres do ebuilda do:
> 
> http://ufoai.net/

 

*klik* *klik*

----------

## mbar

Bugzilla chyba leży: Can't connect to the database.

----------

## rzabcio

Mini-recenzja:

Nawiasem mówiąc całkiem niezła gierka. Spodziewałem się kolejnego GPLowego "dzieła", znajdującego się od kilku lat w fazie rozwoju, a tymczasem byłem mile zaskoczony. Elegancko działa, jeszcze lepiej wygląda przy dobrej prędkości (zależy od przybliżenia pola walki), okazuje się niesamowicie wciągać. Inna sprawa, że trzeba czuć ten klimat.  :Smile:  Kto grał "wieki temu" w pierwsze i drugie UFO, wie o co chodzi.

I w związku z porównaniem mały minusik - nie wprowadzono nic nowego. Wyposażenie jest oczywiście znacznie zmodyfikowne, jednak schemat gry pozostał identyczny - budowanie baz, badania, produkcja, kupno/sprzedaż, wyposażanie żołnierzy, przechwytywanie... Choć z drugiej strony - po co zmieniać sprawdzony sposób?

Muszę zwrócić uwagę na mapy. Po prostu kopara mi opadła. Z jednej strony nie są generowane tak, jak to było w poprzednich częściach - mamy zestaw gotowych map, spośród których losowana jest aktualna w zależności od terenu misji. Ponadto nadal większość elementów jest kwadratowa - dostosowana do siatki pól. Zabija jednak ich różnorodność. Pierwszych kilka misji umiejscowione były: na farmie, w mieście, w willi, na pustyni, w supermarkecie, w bazie wojskowej i na tamie. I każda z nich była kompletnie inna! Farmę każdy potrafi sobie wyobrazić - mapy podobne jak w pierwszej części. Miasto, willa i supermarket mniej więcej podobne. Ale już pustynia była czymś nowym - jaskinie, cywile w turbanach, pustynne domy. Podobnie baza wojskowa - wielki i skomplikowany kompleks schodów i tuneli. Tama, mimo swojej "kwadratowości" także robi niemałe wrażenie. Oczywiście wszystko to zmniejszone jest do rozsądnych wymiarów, jednak przynajmniej nie musimy przez godzinę biegać po mapie szukając ostatniego obcego. Generalnie - duży plus za mapy.

Na Wiki gry widać, że chłopaki mają jeszcze sporo rozbudowy w planach. Szczególnie pod względem kierunków badań i wyposażenia. Byle tak dalej!  :Very Happy: 

Osobiście polecam chociaż zerknąć jeśli macie wolną chwilę!

----------

## mbar

to weź wystaw gdzieś ebuilda  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

Jakbym się na tym znał.  :Wink: 

Ręcznie to robiłem.  :Razz: 

::EDIT::

Przypomniało mi się, że widziałem gdzieś w Sieci kompilowaną wersję (.run). Z tym, że była to 2.0RC4 (najnowsza jest RC6). Może kogoś zainteresuje.  :Smile:  Niestety nie potrafię przytowczyć gdzie to było...

----------

## lazy_bum

 *mbar wrote:*   

> to weź wystaw gdzieś ebuilda :)

 

Jakby co, to ebuild można pobrać tu.

----------

## 13Homer

Właśnie się instaluje...

Przy okazji mam pytanie: wrzuciłem tego ebuilda do /usr/local/portage/games/ufo-ai i niestety nie działa komenda "emerge ufo-ai" (pomijam ~x86 itp.), ale działa "emerge games/ufo-ai". Wiecie może dlaczego?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Właśnie się instaluje...
> 
> Przy okazji mam pytanie: wrzuciłem tego ebuilda do /usr/local/portage/games/ufo-ai i niestety nie działa komenda "emerge ufo-ai" (pomijam ~x86 itp.), ale działa "emerge games/ufo-ai". Wiecie może dlaczego?

 

A emerge nie wypluwa jakiegoś błędu? Powinno być games-strategy ew. jakieś inne games-*. (-;

----------

## noobah

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Właśnie się instaluje...
> 
> Przy okazji mam pytanie: wrzuciłem tego ebuilda do /usr/local/portage/games/ufo-ai i niestety nie działa komenda "emerge ufo-ai" (pomijam ~x86 itp.), ale działa "emerge games/ufo-ai". Wiecie może dlaczego?

 

AFAIK, tak jest zawsze z overlay'ami. Pewnie portage ma ścieżki tylko do portów ze standardowgo drzewka.

A, przy okazji podpytam, czy ktoś korzysta z wersji SVN'owej tej gierki?? Chetnie bym przytulił ebuilda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

Po pierwsze zrobiłem sobie katalog games a nie np. games-strategy, bo za dużo ich nie mam (konkretnie: teraz 2).

Po drugie: wywaliła mi się instalacja za pomocą ebuilda podanego przez lazy_bum. Niestety nie chce też się do końca kompilować, gdy chcę ręcznie go skompilować (tzn. te pobrane źródła z SVNa). Może w weekend popatrzę, co i jak.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Po pierwsze zrobiłem sobie katalog games a nie np. games-strategy, bo za dużo ich nie mam (konkretnie: teraz 2).
> 
> Po drugie: wywaliła mi się instalacja za pomocą ebuilda podanego przez lazy_bum. Niestety nie chce też się do końca kompilować, gdy chcę ręcznie go skompilować (tzn. te pobrane źródła z SVNa). Może w weekend popatrzę, co i jak.

 

AD2. Na bugzilli można przeczytać, że twórca ebuilda, który podałem nigdy "nim" nie skompilował UFO. Tyle, że przeszkodą był czas kompilacji, która razem z mapami zajmuje (przytaczając w miarę jego słowa ;) "całą noc na szybkim PC". 

Sam jakoś też nie miałem siły/czasu/pamięci żeby to zrobić. W zasadzie to ten temat mi przypomniał, że miałem kiedyś przetestować tą grę. (-: Właśnie puściłem 'emerge ufo-ai', zobaczymy za kilka godzin....

----------

## rzabcio

Kompilacja map? Nie jestem orłem z grafiki ale wydawało mi się, że takie rzeczy to modele a więc raczej dane i nie za bardzo jest tam co kompilować. Chyba, że przepuszczać model przez generator oświetlenie. W Q1 to się chyba nazywało bsmap, czy jakoś tak...

----------

## 13Homer

Udało mi się skompilować (na razie bez ebuilda), wystarczyło doinstalować openal i freealut. teraz kompilują się mapy. Jak rany, ale tego jest, napisanie do tego ebuilda to dopiero wyzwanie (testy!).

----------

## pawels

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *pawels wrote:*   Czy zna ktoś może jakiś adres do ebuilda do:
> 
> http://ufoai.net/ 
> 
> *klik* *klik*

 

O to chodziło, mam nadzieje że dziś albo jutro go przetestuje

Dzięki i Pozdrawiam

PS.: czy ktoś już to zbudował? jakie są wrażenia? działa stabilnie?

----------

## 13Homer

```
./ufo: symbol lookup error: ./ref_glx.so: undefined symbol: XF86DGAQueryVersion
```

Wie ktoś coś na ten temat?

EDIT:: Mniejsza z tym, zakomentowałem w config.h 

```
#define HAVE_DGA 1
```

i jakoś poszło. Ale zaczęło się wywalać z

```
Received signal 11, exiting...
```

Z Quake1 miałem podobnie, ale za którymś razem wstawał ładnie i mogłem sobie pograć. W pewnym momencie jak kilkanaście razy pod rząd mi się tak wywalił, to po prostu usunąłem go z dysku (miałem tego wszystkiego prawie 8GB).

Poddaję się. Uruchomię to sobie na Windowsach.

----------

